# Red River Fishing



## hydro (Mar 5, 2004)

Anyone done any fishing on the Red River yet? If so, how was it?


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Been there done that. It was OK a couple of weeks ago, I haven't heard a good report since. The water is down quite a bit. It is still rather cold too.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I am just about to hit it up in GF. This is the time. Big dawgs. 8)


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Last night we noticed the spawn was on. The little males where milkin like a dairy farm. Get ready PJ here they come.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Hell yeah, Brad, keep me posted. Yo!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

How's this year going? Any reports between Fargo and Wahpeton?


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Fished the Wild Rice on Saturday and caught 2 descent pike and about 100 carp. No eyes?


----------

